# Replacing stolen work permit?



## Burwood (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all.

My wife had her passport stolen and along with it her (valid) South African work visa. We do have copies of the visa pages in the PP. On first contact with HA, she was told she'd have to reapply all over again. Surely this can't be right? (Well, actually, I can believe anything given my own dealings with them.)

But hoping someone here might have actual experience in a similar situation.

Many thanks.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

It's another application unfortunately. And she should get that thing from the Police confirming that she reported that her Passport was stolen.


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Skilled said:


> It's another application unfortunately. And she should get that thing from the Police confirming that she reported that her Passport was stolen.


I beg to differ, I was in the same situation 3 years ago. The process that i followed was to get an affidavit stating that my old passport was lost, letter of confirmation from my employer proving that they still employed me, then they will ask you to fill in a form to transfer the permit to the new passport. It was done free of charge.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

explorer1 said:


> I beg to differ, I was in the same situation 3 years ago. The process that i followed was to get an affidavit stating that my old passport was lost, letter of confirmation from my employer proving that they still employed me, then they will ask you to fill in a form to transfer the permit to the new passport. It was done free of charge.


You are right and that what is suppose to be the case BUT some of the DHA offices asks for a new application right away. In fact many of them do ask you to apply for a new one.

The issue is also similar to when you have valid VISA in an expired passport and you want to do a transfer. In Durban and most of the Eastern cape offices they tell you that once your passport expired all VISAs in there becomes null and void and you have to apply for a new VISA.


Similar to when you have a mispellings on your permit, many of them ask for the whole new application.

It varies between offices


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Using a visa application service will/should get you @explorer1's option.


----------



## jc2kak (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey, did you manage to get a replacement work permit on your wife's stolen passport?

My passport was stolen last week in Johannesburg. I had a valid 5 year work permit expiring in 2017. I can't seem to find the procedure. Should I go to VFS or to Home Affairs? I have copies of my stolen passport and work permit.


----------

